# Mannesmann-Poll Triplane



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 30, 2019)

While the Zeppelin-Staaken R-series bombers were the biggest bomber aircraft of World War I, with wingspans approaching that of the B-29 Superfortress, there was a colossal German triplane under construction by the time of the Armistice, the Mannesmann-Poll triplane. It would have dropped propaganda leaflets over vast distances, and the middle wing would have been 165 feet long. The span of the Poll Triplane slightly dwarfed the 157 foot span of the Siemens-Schukert R.VIII.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

